# Debunking Beer Can Chicken



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 9, 2016)

I have been saying this for ever! Its a great party gimmick, but that's about it!

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/craig-goldwyn/beer-can-chicken_b_1634001.html


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm in your camp DS, I use vertical wire roasters for both chickens and turkeys.

T


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 9, 2016)

Very interesting.

I haven't done a beer can chicken since I did my first spatchcock chicken a few years ago.

Thought about it a few times, but the spatch bird cooks so much better.

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 9, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Very interesting.
> 
> I haven't done a beer can chicken since I did my first spatchcock chicken a few years ago.
> 
> ...



I cook 99% of my poultry cooks spatched. Every once in a while I'll do something different.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 9, 2016)

Started a Beer Can Chicken once. Inserted the can, stood the bird in a pan and it fell over, beer pouring out. Stood it up again, fell over. Made some adjustment, third try. Fell over all Beer now in the pan and the Bird went in the Ronco Rotisserie! That work horse has given me 22 years of amazing Chicken and still going strong...JJ


----------



## McLoven1t562 (Jun 9, 2016)

Yea I came across a few articles like this....but I do still love using my beer butt stand, because it does so well at standing my chicken up when I don't cook my typical "spatchcock" method.

It's just easy enough to use those 10 dollar stands to keep your chicken upright, and mix in some fruits & veggies into your water pan below and just smoke it / grill it that way.

Great article to post though, because I know there are still a lot of people out there who think the beer can does something positive. lol


----------



## joe black (Jun 10, 2016)

I'm with Case and A 100%.  I haven't cooked a bird on a rack in several years and I can't see any reason to again.   Spatchcocking gives a great flavor and it cooks so evenly and quicker.  It sounds funny to say a great flavor, but with spatching, I can get a much better distribution of my rub, both inside the bird and under the skin.


----------



## jp61 (Jun 10, 2016)

I've never done beer can chicken and chances are good I probably won't, but who knows.

Really, go through all that to put down one of many popular cooking methods for chicken?  This debunking effort wouldn't have anything to do with click effects, would it? Whether those claims are true, false or somewhere in between what is the big deal? More than likely one can of "wasted" beer won't hurt anyone. As long as it's cooked properly, people enjoy it and the process, there shouldn't be a need for anyone to debunk it or anything else for that matter. Stop "debunking" everything under the sun!


----------



## McLoven1t562 (Jun 10, 2016)

JP61 said:


> I've never done beer can chicken and chances are good I probably won't, but who knows.
> 
> Really, go through all that to put down one of many popular cooking methods for chicken?  This debunking effort wouldn't have anything to do with click effects, would it?
> 
> Whether those claims are true, false or somewhere in between what is the big deal? More than likely one can of "wasted" beer won't hurt anyone. As long as it's cooked properly, people enjoy it and the process, there shouldn't be a need for anyone to debunk it or anything else for that matter. Stop "debunking" everything under the sun!


Obviously it won't kill someone to waste some beer, but if you read through and I've heard the concerns before. The process can in fact be potentially harmful to people, so that right there is a good reason on just sticking with grilling without a can in the grill.

People can continue to throw a beer can up the chickens butt, it's a funny / fun process, but the article is just meant to inform others that it's a pointless method and that it's just better to leave the cavity open.


----------



## joe black (Jun 10, 2016)

I don't know what the reasons are or if there are any, for that matter.  Several years ago when I was doing chickens on a rack, I used cherry Dr. Pepper.  I thought it had a better flavor than beer.  Sometimes, I even used cut up apples or onions.

Everybody has different tastes and reasons for everything that they do.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 10, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Started a Beer Can Chicken once. Inserted the can, stood the bird in a pan and it fell over, beer pouring out. Stood it up again, fell over. Made some adjustment, third try. Fell over all Beer now in the pan and the Bird went in the Ronco Rotisserie! That work horse has given me 22 years of amazing Chicken and still going strong...JJ


I used to do Chickens in my Ronco Spinner too, but I never get around to fixing it.

It needs a heavier cord, because the cord gets so hot you can't even touch it !!!

Bear


----------



## smokeymose (Jun 10, 2016)

Wow, a Huff Po article I can agree with! I used to do can chicken on the Weber and thought it was great. Then I learned about brining....


----------



## venture (Jun 10, 2016)

I tried a few of them, but I really never saw the benefit aside from the novelty. Went back to the old method with aromatics in the cavity.

Good luck and good smoking.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 10, 2016)

Debunking stuff is a great learning tool and let's the reader make choices. How many explorers would never have sailed beyond the Horizon if various men didn't debunk...*The Earth is Flat? *Now, if we start seeing Guys jump Newbies telling them, " You're a freakin' idiot for making Beer Butt Chicken. It don't do nothing! " Then THAT is bad News. To each his own...JJ


----------



## jp61 (Jun 10, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Debunking stuff is a great learning tool and let's the reader make choices. How many explorers would never have sailed beyond the Horizon if various men didn't debunk...*The Earth is Flat? *Now, if we start seeing Guys jump Newbies telling them, " You're a freakin' idiot for making Beer Butt Chicken. It don't do nothing! " Then THAT is bad News. To each his own...JJ


My comment was directed towards the article's underlying purpose, which in my opinion doesn't have much to do with beer can chicken, not the person starting this thread.

To each his own..... Joe


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 10, 2016)

JP61 said:


> My comment was directed towards the article's underlying purpose, which in my opinion doesn't have much to do with beer can chicken, not the person starting this thread.
> 
> To each his own..... Joe


No personal attack meant...Just a general observation on my part as well...Sorry if you felt you were singled out...JJ


----------



## fwismoker (Jun 10, 2016)

It's been a long long long looooong time since I did one of those.


----------



## jp61 (Jun 10, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> No personal attack meant...Just a general observation on my part as well...Sorry if you felt you were singled out...JJ


C'mon Chef, in no way did I take your post as a personal attack and for sure there is no reason for any type of an apology.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 10, 2016)

I've done a few BCC & was not really impressed personally ! 

I've spatched my birds for a long while now & I've been happy with the results !


----------



## krj (Jun 10, 2016)

I really have no dog in the fight so to speak, I've never done a beer can myself, but I've had them several times and never had any problems with them. I'm not going to go into the pros and cons of the whole deal, because frankly I don't care. However, after skimming the article, I got to the "Dangerous" portion of the cons list. I'm just going to quote the ones I hold issue with and then below explain why.


> If you forget to open the can, it can explode.
> Some beer can holders use a shallow drip pan that can fill with hot fat. Spill this onto your legs and you’ll need an ambulance.
> I’ve even heard of the drip pan catching on fire and destroying the chicken.
> Spill it onto the flame and for sure you have a chicken crematorium.
> ...


Now cmon, these 7 bullets I left out of the list of 9 aren't really related to the dangers of doing a beer can chicken, but more to the dangers of letting an idiot do the cooking. The two I excluded from my list were


> If you use just a plain old beer can, no fancy gadget, getting the the bird and attached can off the grill is tricky. How do you grab it, by the can or by the bird? With what?
> Finally, the ink on the outside of the can may not be food grade and might get into the meat and I sincerely doubt that brewers test the plastic liners inside the can at cooking temperatures. I asked the nice folks at Anheuser-Busch, maker of Budweiser and other popular beers. They said “There are many recipes that cooks have been passing around for years that use beer to flavor chicken, and some of them suggest using an actual can of beer in the cooking process. While many people swear by these methods, and apparently produce some delicious results, it’s not one we endorse or recommend, since we don’t design our cans for this purpose. We do, however, recommend many recipes using beer and for cooks to be creative with beer in many other dishes as well.”


To which I nearly didn't remove at all, because a little common sense alleviates these "dangers" also. This danger list is really reaching, which isn't uncommon for HP. And to be perfectly honest, nobody without enough common sense to not do the stupid shit on the "danger" list should definitely not be playing with fire in the first place.


----------



## jp61 (Jun 11, 2016)

FWIsmoker said:


> It's been a long long long looooong time since I did one of those.


It's a good thing you've stopped that nonsense. Cooking chicken in that manner has now been officially debunked, it's finished.

I guess I'm one of the few lucky ones that never fell for that chicken chit way of makin' chicken, wastin' good beer and all, not to mention the possibility of blowing up my neighborhood. Live and learn my friends, live and learn!


----------



## joel11230 (Jun 11, 2016)

It's a damn good tasting party gimmick if I do say so myself.


----------



## smokeymose (Jun 11, 2016)

KRJ said:


> I really have no dog in the fight so to speak, I've never done a beer can myself, but I've had them several times and never had any problems with them. I'm not going to go into the pros and cons of the whole deal, because frankly I don't care. However, after skimming the article, I got to the "Dangerous" portion of the cons list. I'm just going to quote the ones I hold issue with and then below explain why.
> 
> 
> Now cmon, these 7 bullets I left out of the list of 9 aren't really related to the dangers of doing a beer can chicken, but more to the dangers of letting an idiot do the cooking. The two I excluded from my list were
> ...


:rotflmao:

Come on, man, you know there have to be disclaimers in this litiginous world we now live in. The sad thing is that when you see a disclaimer it usually means some fool has done it, like those little packets of silicon they ship things with to absorb moisture that always have a warning not to eat :-)


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 11, 2016)

SmokeyMose said:


> Come on, man, you know there have to be disclaimers in this litiginous world we now live in. The sad thing is that when you see a disclaimer it usually means some fool has done it, like *those little packets of silicon they ship things with to absorb moisture that always have a warning not to eat :-)*


You mean that little Seasoning Pack???  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## McLoven1t562 (Jun 11, 2016)

KRJ said:


> To which I nearly didn't remove at all, because a little common sense alleviates these "dangers" also. This danger list is really reaching, which isn't uncommon for HP. And to be perfectly honest, nobody without enough common sense to not do the stupid shit on the "danger" list should definitely not be playing with fire in the first place.


Well let's just all agree that we're aware of the fact that there are indeed, a number of idiots out there who play with fire and who also bbq meats with or without alcohol. ha ha

Typically, if there's a warning label on something. It means someone already did that exact thing. Which is really depressing when you see incredibly stupid warning labels on products, because than you just stop and go "holy shit, someone probably tried that already"


----------



## remsr (Jun 11, 2016)

What is a spatchcock method? I have done a few beat can chickens, couldn't tell if they were any better than any other method I've tried. I might do it to make room in the smoker for more goodies, no other reason.
Randy,


----------



## smokeymose (Jun 11, 2016)

QinAintEasy562 said:


> Well let's just all agree that we're aware of the fact that there are indeed, a number of idiots out there who play with fire and who also bbq meats with or without alcohol. ha ha
> 
> Typically, if there's a warning label on something. It means someone already did that exact thing. Which is really depressing when you see incredibly stupid warning labels on products, because than you just stop and go "holy shit, someone probably tried that already"  :nono:


It's where you crack the back and lay the whole chicken flat on the grill. I've never tried it, but a lot of people swear by it.


----------



## joe black (Jun 11, 2016)

Enter spatchcocked chicken on the search bar and you should have plenty of ideas.  It's basically butterflied and cooked flat.  A great way to smoke chicken and Turkeys.


----------



## bdskelly (Jun 11, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Very interesting.
> 
> I haven't done a beer can chicken since I did my first spatchcock chicken a few years ago.
> 
> ...


Exactly Al.  Once I split a yardbird I never looked back.  

Spatch the bird.  

Take it to 165 degrees internal temp at the breast, give a bit of a rest and you've got one awesome juicy dinner. B


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 11, 2016)

just did 4 BCC's  today at work...  have to say they are still pretty tasty... and plenty juicy without brining ...


----------



## jp61 (Jun 11, 2016)

JckDanls 07 said:


> just did 4 BCC's today at work... have to say they are still pretty tasty... and plenty juicy without brining ...









  You're misbehaving again!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 11, 2016)

JP61 said:


> JckDanls 07 said:
> 
> 
> > just did 4 BCC's today at work... have to say they are still pretty tasty... and plenty juicy without brining ...
> ...




LOL... Didn't know I ever quit ...


----------



## remsr (Jun 12, 2016)

I still want to know what spatchcock cooking is? And while I am at it what does BCC stand for? After almost 3 years on the form I still don't know what all the abbreviations stand for. 
Randy,


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 12, 2016)

REMSR said:


> I still want to know what spatchcock cooking is? And while I am at it what does BCC stand for? After almost 3 years on the form I still don't know what all the abbreviations stand for.
> Randy,


Beer Can Chicken (BCC).

This should help on your Acronyms:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/73935/acronyms

And a Spatchcock Chicken is Split in half & flattened out on the grill, but someone else can elaborate on that.

Bear


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 12, 2016)

Here you go...JJ


----------



## remsr (Jun 12, 2016)

Thanks Bear, that does help.
Randy,


----------



## brodieb666 (Oct 25, 2016)

I always use use the beer can method, and will continue to use it, in spite of this idiotic article.

This article is clearly click bait, condemning a method that many people use and like with specious reasoning, and ignoring the positives of the method, even after listing some.  Most of the negatives that are listed have to do with beer/flavor penetration through the cavity, so as long as you take it for a given that like the other methods there will be no beer/flavor penetration there is nothing wrong with this method.  And as KRJ wrote, the reasons the article list as dangerous cons are only a problem for someone who should not be around fire or sharp objects to begin with.  

My reasons for using (and loving) BBC:

-A beer can up the chickens butt essentially becomes a vertical roaster, which the article praises (I doubt that the decrease in airflow through the chicken cavity - which the article states isn't great to begin with- would provide better heat transfer than the aluminum in contact with the cavity walls).

-I don't like owning single use gadgets, and even less buying them, especially when there are other items in my house that can do the same thing- in this case buying one, or several vertical wire roasters, and finding room for them in my kitchen (and remembering where that place is), when at most times I have several empty cans in my recycling bin, and always several full ones that I wouldn't mind cracking and drinking.  Why would the answer to a method that works using what you already have be buying a gimmick that does essentially the same thing?

-Using the beer can method allows me to get 3 chickens at a time on my 22" Weber- try that with spatchcocked birds.  Even vertical roasters usually (always) take up more room, so they wouldn't allow 3 to cook at the same time either.

-The beer can method allows me to put the chickens on the grill and walk away to cook everything else for dinner at what ever temp I want (as long as you know your grill).  While of course cooking cut up pieces of chicken will afford the most control*, *it also takes the most work to ensure that nothing burns.  Even spatchcocking requires turning the chicken to brown the interior (and if you don't, is it really an improvement?)

-This method, with 3 birds placed in a ring, breasts facing in, and charcoal in a ring on the outside cooks the chicken perfectly with browned crispy skin and both breast and thigh cooked perfectly without any work after the initial placement. This can also work with two chickens.

I understand that everyone will have their favorite method for cooking chicken, I just think that BBC is a valid method that makes damn good chicken for very little work and with no cost as long as you don't expect it to do what other methods don't do either.

Give it a try before you rule it out!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Oct 25, 2016)

brodieb666 said:


> I always use use the beer can method, and will continue to use it, in spite of this idiotic article.
> 
> This article is clearly click bait, condemning a method that many people use and like with specious reasoning, and ignoring the positives of the method, even after listing some.  Most of the negatives that are listed have to do with beer/flavor penetration through the cavity, so as long as you take it for a given that like the other methods there will be no beer/flavor penetration there is nothing wrong with this method.  And as KRJ wrote, the reasons the article list as dangerous cons are only a problem for someone who should not be around fire or sharp objects to begin with.
> 
> ...


Typically, when I first walk into someone's home, I say hello before I consider telling them they are wrong about something...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 25, 2016)

brodieb666 said:


> I always use use the beer can method, and will continue to use it, in spite of this idiotic article.
> 
> This article is clearly click bait, condemning a method that many people use and like with specious reasoning, and ignoring the positives of the method, even after listing some.  Most of the negatives that are listed have to do with beer/flavor penetration through the cavity, so as long as you take it for a given that like the other methods there will be no beer/flavor penetration there is nothing wrong with this method.  And as KRJ wrote, the reasons the article list as dangerous cons are only a problem for someone who should not be around fire or sharp objects to begin with.
> 
> ...


----------



## brodieb666 (Oct 25, 2016)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Typically, when I first walk into someone's home, I say hello before I consider telling them they are wrong about something...


Good for you!

But this has been my home for a long time, even longer than you in fact, I just don't speak up normally.


----------



## brodieb666 (Oct 25, 2016)

I'm not denigrating spatchcocking, merely trying to show that beer can chicken does a good job cooking chicken.

How do you fit 3 spatchcocked chickens on a weber kettle? Are you cooking direct?


----------



## smokeymose (Oct 25, 2016)

brodieb666 said:


> I always use use the beer can method, and will continue to use it, in spite of this idiotic article.
> This article is clearly click bait, condemning a method that many people use and like with specious reasoning, and ignoring the positives of the method, even after listing some.  Most of the negatives that are listed have to do with beer/flavor penetration through the cavity, so as long as you take it for a given that like the other methods there will be no beer/flavor penetration there is nothing wrong with this method.  And as KRJ wrote, the reasons the article list as dangerous cons are only a problem for someone who should not be around fire or sharp objects to begin with.
> 
> My reasons for using (and loving) BBC:
> ...


Click bait? This isn't the Yahoo home page. Frankly, "idiotic article" set the tone....


----------



## brodieb666 (Oct 25, 2016)

SmokeyMose said:


> Click bait? This isn't the Yahoo home page. Frankly, "idiotic article" set the tone....


In case I was unclear when I said the idiotic *article* was click-bait, I was referring to the *article* that is the subject in the original post.  An article that would definitely come up on the yahoo home page, and tells people that something many of them do everyday is debunked, and dangerous to boot.  How is that not click-bait?


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 25, 2016)

Getting off topic here.   Let's keep it clean and on topic.

Thanks.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Oct 25, 2016)

c farmer said:


> Getting off topic here.   Let's keep it clean and on topic.
> 
> Thanks.



But mom, he started it!

Sorry, couldn't resist....

I said more, but deleted it....


----------



## smokeymose (Oct 25, 2016)

brodieb666 said:


> In case I was unclear when I said the idiotic *article* was click-bait, I was referring to the *article* that is the subject in the original post.  An article that would definitely come up on the yahoo home page, and tells people that something many of them do everyday is debunked, and dangerous to boot.  How is that not click-bait?


After looking back to the beginning of the post, I see your point, Brodie. My mistake. It's been a long post & I lost track. I'll blame it on Budweiser. Apologies.
Dan


----------



## crankybuzzard (Oct 25, 2016)

SmokeyMose said:


> After looking back to the beginning of the post, I see your point, Brodie. My mistake. It's been a long post & I lost track. I'll blame it on Budweiser. Apologies.
> Dan



I dig me some Mose...

I'm still staying silent!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 25, 2016)

brodieb666 said:


> I'm not denigrating spatchcocking, merely trying to show that beer can chicken does a good job cooking chicken.
> 
> How do you fit 3 spatchcocked chickens on a weber kettle? Are you cooking direct?



Theee will fit with careful planning. 

Indirect, coals lining the outside.


----------



## wade (Oct 26, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Theee will fit with careful planning.
> 
> Indirect, coals lining the outside.


I have managed that on my 26" Weber kettle but not on my 22". They are either quite small chickens or you must use some cunning Chinese puzzle algorithm to get them all to fit


----------



## sauced (Oct 28, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> ...the Bird went in the Ronco Rotisserie! That work horse has given me 22 years of amazing Chicken and still going strong...JJ


Oh yeah.....those machines are the real deal!!! I love mine, been using it for 10 years strong. Perfect chicken EVERY time!!

BTW.....beer can chicken, to me, is a joke. Spatch it!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 28, 2016)

Wade said:


> I have managed that on my 26" Weber kettle but not on my 22". They are either quite small chickens or you must use some cunning Chinese puzzle algorithm to get them all to fit


Most of the birds that we get are right at 4-5 pounds so tey aren't monsters by any means.


----------



## bbqbrett (Oct 28, 2016)

Well that article "debunks" beer can chicken but there have been others published that support it, such as America's Test Kitchen\Cooks illustrated. 

I don't know 100% for sure either way but I have had two chickens done side by side at a cooking demo.  They were done on smokers, same temp and seasonings one with the beer can method and one without.  Most of the people attending seemed to like the beer can chicken better.


----------



## betaboy (Oct 28, 2016)

Well, my wife wouldn't let me make a BCC even if I wanted to. Boiling beer in a can lined with BPA...


----------



## smokeymose (Oct 28, 2016)

Betaboy said:


> Well, my wife wouldn't let me make a BCC even if I wanted to. Boiling beer in a can lined with BPA...


What's BPA?


----------



## betaboy (Nov 3, 2016)

Google says Bisphenol A. It's like an epoxy resin/plastic and is everywhere. The FDA says "BPA is safe at the current levels occurring in foods" but I wouldn't be boiling anything with it I guess.


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 3, 2016)

Wow, sorry I missed all the excitement the last few months. 

Personally, I'm a BCC guy (and turkey cannon).  Being the analytical guy I am I learned a few tricks along the way that does add flavoring. 

1.  Don't use beer.  I use ginger ale or cheap white wine.   

2.  Use the small 8-10 oz cans.  The smaller cans don't block off the cavity.  On a turkey cannon the cavity is basically wide open. 

3.  You only need about 1/2" to 1" of liquid in the can.  Any liquid that extends up into the cavity will work against you.

4.  Smoke, grill, or roast the bird at 300F or higher so the liquid does boil. The steam expands 1700 times.  If it boils dry, no problem. 

I've brined and spatchcocked chickens and turkeys.  Still prefer them brined and BCC'd or cannoned.


----------



## sqwib (Nov 4, 2016)

I tried to stay away but just couldn't

First off these are my views and I am not flaming on anyone.

Who and what is this guy debunking? The Back yard barbecuers? He doesn't focus his debunk to any specific source, Who says Beer can Chicken is superior? Is there a reference to this in the article?

Beer can chicken is just another way of roasting a chicken, so why the Debunk, if I said I roast my chicken in a pan and someone says, “I read an article that debunks pan roasted chicken, here's all the science behind it”, well I don't give a Rats @ss.

I could debunk the crap out of 3-2-1 ribs, but it's just another cooking method...superior? No! but some will argue it is and that is fine.

I could debunk the low and slow also.

Folks soak wood chips, use sand in place of water pans, inject meat that's gonna be pulled, is it wrong? No. Is it superior? No

I still place all my veggie cuttings in my water pan when cooking on my GOSM and my firebox when cooking on the pit, does it help? I like to think so, would I still do it if Debunked? Absolutely!

Everyone says chicken has to be at 165° to be good, hell the Sams club cooks their chix to 4,000°F and the meat is like pate and my family loves it. Scientifically, I could debunk the $hit out this!

I have cooked pizza on a grill, pizza on a schwenker, I've even fried pizza upside down in a pan on a woodburning stove and no one tried to debunk it, they happily ate it.

Everyone has their way and style of cooking and yes a beer can chicken can be sort of a novelty, I think many folks would be very pleased to see a pit opened up with 10 or so beer can chix sitting there in attention, and I doubt anyone is gonna say hey that's not the best way to roast a chicken. No they're gonna say, Wow!

And I disagree and somewhat agree with this statement,


*Add herbs and spices to the meat, not the beer*. John Kass of, a political columnist for The Chicago Tribune raves about beer can chicken. He says you need to put a “hoofta” or two of spices and herbs in the can, the hoofta being a Greek measurement of undetermined quantities, perhaps a handful. The problem is that most of the compounds in herbs and spices don’t dissolve in water, but they do in oil and alcohol. But there is not much alcohol in beer. Even then, only a few molecules will escape the can, and most go right out the top.
Herbs absolutely do impart flavor if placed in the can, spices, not so much. But flavoring the actual meat will give you MORE PROFOUND results.

Interesting article but this statement is just plain bias towards this method of cooking. I won't dissect any more of the article but this statement pi$$ed me off.

8) *The whole process can be dangerous*:


If you forget to open the can, it can explode.
This statement alone shows the Gentlemans Bias

Are there better ways to cook a chicken? absolutely, are we all looking for fun things to do with our food? absolutely.

Hell I schwenked a turkey in a bell Roaster that was incredible. Was it enjoyed more than oven roasted? Hell Yes! But was it actually superior to oven roasted? No, but we all said that it was the best we had, this was because we spent all day around the fire drinking beer, bullshitting and swinging the Schwenker.

The article would have had a better reception if the gentleman specified his source he was debunking, maybe  I missed it?

Just another cooking method, inefficient/superior? Wasteful/Fun?

There really is nothing to debunk!


----------



## remsr (Nov 5, 2016)

Well let's all agree to disagree and consider smoking, grilling and cooking to be an adventure limited only to imagination, With outcome determined by personal taste. There are rules we need to adhere to for safety, but everything else is personal preference. We here on the Smoking Network are just sharing those Preferences. 

Randy,


----------



## smokeymose (Nov 5, 2016)

Yeah that Thumbs Up


----------



## brodieb666 (Nov 9, 2016)

SmokeyMose said:


> After looking back to the beginning of the post, I see your point, Brodie. My mistake. It's been a long post & I lost track. I'll blame it on Budweiser. Apologies.
> Dan


For me, when the beer comes out, worse things usually happen then just missing intonation in a hastily written post.  Concentrate on the smoken and don't worry about it.


----------



## brodieb666 (Nov 9, 2016)

BPA is a chemical added to certain plastics resins (especially PVC, and polycarbonate - type 3 and 7) as a placticizer, basically to improve flexibility.  

It started out as an artificial estrogen, but was never used as such when it was found to be an endocrine disrupter, but then was found to be an excellent plasticizer.  Some opponents link its use to the increases in early puberty in girls.

As betaboy says, the FDA says that it is safe in the levels found in food packaging, but those are usually not items that are meant to be exposed to heat- AFAIK it is banned for use in baby bottles.

As for how much would migrate from the can lining through the cavity walls into the meat, given that the temperature does not approach boiling point, and whether it it more than you would get from handling store receipts (it is used in making thermal paper, like store receipts), I have to say I'm not very worried.


----------



## sqwib (Nov 10, 2016)

Just found these.

And I prefer Oven Roasted bird over any other method I have tried


















15874577011_5f8ba97156_b.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Nov 10, 2016






*


*


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 10, 2016)

Another fan of the Spatchcocked bird here.
Never have done a Beer Can Bird, nor any of the wire holders.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Nov 10, 2016)

Ive been biting my lip on this post. Seems everyone has a method they are passionate about. I have enjoyed excellent results with chicken grilled and roasted in all different methods including BCC and Spatchcocking. Heck, even just throwing a whole seasoned bird on a rack in the oven is some good eats right there! No beer can needed! I even love my Ronco "set it and forget it" rotisserie (but I wish I had the ability to control the temperature). 

I learned about Spatchcocking several years ago while making Huli-Huli chicken. Now the whole concept and why its called Huli-Huli- meaning "Turn-Turn" is to keep flipping the bird and basting to prevent burning the sugars in the baste. Flipping a whole bird that is spatched I went with one of these and haven't looked back when I am GRILLING a whole bird or even with pieces and parts:   

If I am ROASTING a bird I am more inclined to leave it whole when convection can happen around the whole bird anyway.

My point is, why would anyone want to limit themselves to only one way to cook bird?


----------



## smokeymose (Nov 10, 2016)

SQWIB said:


> Just found these.
> And I prefer Oven Roasted bird over any other method I have tried
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's some pretty cooked bird!
Thumbs Up


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 12, 2016)

Turkey Cannon Turkey.  Taken out of WSM 15 minutes before this post.  Haven't even carved it yet. 













002.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Nov 12, 2016


















003.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Nov 12, 2016


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 12, 2016)

One heck of a gizmo Ray.  Like it? b


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 12, 2016)

Noboundaries said:


> Turkey Cannon Turkey.  Taken out of WSM 15 minutes before this post.  Haven't even carved it yet.


One heck of a gizmo Ray.  Like it? b


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 12, 2016)

Yes BD. 

Still Yes.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The temp between the breast and the thigh is only 6-9F by the time the coldest part reaches 165F, usually the thigh.  I put the veggies on the bottom rack of my WSM in a large roaster, the turkey on the top rack so the veggie pan catches all the drippings.  I pour a little cheap chardonnay ($3 bottle) in the cannon.  The rest goes in the veggies. 

Our daughters and their husbands can't make it here for the actual Thanksgiving, but they all could make it here this weekend.  We celebrated TG two weeks early!  My wife and I will have our own again on TG day.   

Ended up buying a frozen 16.3 lb Butterball, pre-brined turkey on Wednesday, thawed it halfway in cold water in the sink, then put it an extreme cooler with a couple ice jugs to finish thawing.  Threw it and the veggies in the smoker at 11:30 AM with a chamber temp of 350F, 50/50 hickory and cherry.  Temp dropped to 290F then climbed back up to 340F.  When the breast was at 145F I opened it up and put another temp probe in the thigh.  The influx of air spiked the chamber to 405F.  I let it ride.  The turkey was done at 2:15 PM, total time 2 hrs 45 mins.  Took it off and let it rest.  The veggies took another hour for the carrots to get tender. 

Menu:

Spring mix salad with cranberries, sliced persimmons, pomegranate seeds, slivered almonds, and a peach vinaigrette dressing.

Smoked Turkey covered with melted butter then seasoned with Litehouse Poultry Seasoning with Freeze Dried Herbs

Smoked russet quarters, sweet onions, garlic cloves, and bulk carrots with Litehouse Poultry Seasoning, butter, and a bottle of chardonnay wine.

Mashed russets potatoes.

Trader Joe's cranberry orange sauce.

Jellied and whole cranberry sauce (can you tell folks around here are picky about their cranberry sauces).

Sage seasoned, oven baked, cornbread dressing.

Turkey gravy made from the drippings in the veggies.

Hawaiian Rolls and butter.

Iced Tea (Black tea with bergamot)

Homemade Merlot Wine 2011 (from the family of one of my daughter's in-laws)

Homemade pumpkin pie and heavy whipping cream, sugar, and homemade Mexican vanilla extract.  













004.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Nov 12, 2016


















008.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Nov 12, 2016


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 12, 2016)

Noboundaries said:


> Yes BD.
> 
> Still Yes.
> 
> ...


Yeah. Sorry about the double post there NoBo.  ....Happens from time to time. The meal sounds perfect. Wonderful attention to detail. Being a Texan I'm not sure of the ice tea.  But I try my best to be open minded.

Point for the detail and enthusiasim b


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 12, 2016)

BDSkelly said:


> Yeah. Sorry about the double post there NoBo.  ....Happens from time to time. The meal sounds perfect. Wonderful attention to detail. Being a Texan I'm not sure of the ice tea.  But I try my best to be open minded.
> 
> Point for the detail and enthusiasim b


I know.  Happens to me too.

The iced tea is one of my son in law's favorite.  He's of Persian heritage and that's the tea his family loves to drink.  Tastes like a strong black tea with a bit of a bite.  It's grown on us.


----------



## comer4tide (Feb 23, 2017)

Did some chickens this weekend. Of course had to test both methods, spatchcooking and BCC. Both had great results, tender juicy bird and nothing left but the bones and fatty parts that didnt melt away. To each their own on this one, pick a route and go for it. I prefer the BCC, one I like to help make those beer cans to the proper cooking level and 2 because people love seeing those birds pirched up in the cooker with a beer can up their backside. I have always had good results with my BCC and prefer doing my whole birds that way


----------



## masondixon (Feb 23, 2017)

Am I the only one who still chuckles internally like a teenage boy every time I hear the word spatchcock? Maybe I'm just dead set on proving correct my wife's theory that I am a 14 year old trapped in a 36 year's old body.


----------



## smokeymose (Feb 23, 2017)

I don't chuckle, but I wonder where the term came from.  Someone, somewhere, went to the trouble of breaking a bird down the middle for some reason and someone watching asked what that was called. He apparently came up with "spatchcock". 
I haven't tried it yet....


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 23, 2017)

SmokeyMose said:


> I don't chuckle, but I wonder where the term came from.  Someone, somewhere, went to the trouble of breaking a bird down the middle for some reason and someone watching asked what that was called. He apparently came up with "spatchcock".
> I haven't tried it yet....



Thank the Irish and English from the late 1700s:  they're credited.  Or to be blamed.  :sausage:


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 23, 2017)

SmokeyMose said:


> I don't chuckle, but I wonder where the term came from.  Someone, somewhere, went to the trouble of breaking a bird down the middle for some reason and someone watching asked what that was called. He apparently came up with "spatchcock".
> I haven't tried it yet....






gr0uch0 said:


> Thank the Irish and English from the late 1700s:  they're credited.  Or to be blamed.  :sausage:



Spatlecock is the actual term. At some point it turned into spatchcock...


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 23, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Spatlecock is the actual term. At some point it turned into spatchcock...



Didn't find that one, but spitchcock pre-dates spatchcock back to 1590.  Unknown origin used to describe an eel that had been split and cut.


----------



## masondixon (Feb 23, 2017)

Everything I searched seemed to point towards Groucho original explanation. According to the Oxford English Dictionary the term was originally used by the Irish in the late 18th century. And began as a shortened version of the phrase "dispatch the cock"


----------

